# Lib-Tech Skate Banana Vs. Burton Custom



## Guest

which would be better for mainly carving, going fast on groomers and some small jumps? is the btx/mtx system really that good


----------



## mOnky

minimoise009 said:


> which would be better for mainly carving, going fast on groomers and some small jumps? is the btx/mtx system really that good


I was in the same perdicament as you.. i ended up getting the Skate Banana because i didn't want to be forced into using Burton bindings with the ICS (Custom 144/148 i saw didn't have the 3D setup :dunno.. i feel that i made the right decision


----------



## Guest

minimoise009 said:


> which would be better for mainly carving, going fast on groomers and some small jumps? is the btx/mtx system really that good


the banana is targeted more towards park, I'd look at the burton hero or trs btx.


----------



## Guest

both of those boards are completely different, for you I would def. go for the burton custom, and if you buy a 2009, they still have some around for 50% off with or without the ICS system for bindings.

If your groomers are completly flat, then the banana may be ok, but if you go over any kind of bumpyness, you will feel out of control because it has such a flex to it and cant absorb the bumps like the custom will

i would say banana if you are a park rat that sometimes ventures to all mountain, but if you are pretty much on the all mountain side, buy the custom which is what it is made for


----------



## Guest

Agree with the above, the Skate Banana has a bit too much flex for all mountain.


----------



## Enigmatic

yeah your riding style seems to say Custom...Don't get ICS though because you're gonna wanna get other brand bindings...

just make sure you dont change your mind about how you ride cause sometimes I wonder if I'd be better off with a Banana over my Custom, haha but usually I have no regrets


----------



## jmacphee9

btx and mtx are a decent system, the banana is a fun board that i would definetly say is all mt capable and definetly better in the park then the custom. the custom is a do-everything board, including park, all mt, and free ride. i would say the banana is a park, all mt board but will slack on the race runs, but will be better in the park. if your going off big booters i would say custom for sure, small stuff, all mt, some park, and a few runs where you need to go fast i would say banana.


----------



## Guest

Enigmatic said:


> yeah your riding style seems to say Custom...Don't get ICS though because you're gonna wanna get other brand bindings...
> 
> just make sure you dont change your mind about how you ride cause sometimes I wonder if I'd be better off with a Banana over my Custom, haha but usually I have no regrets


Pretty sure you can mount other bindings on ics, i've tried it just for shits and giggles.


----------



## I need a name

minimoise009 said:


> which would be better for mainly carving, going fast on groomers and some small jumps? is the btx/mtx system really that good


Look into a Bataleon Riot or goliath. Fun boards that are forgiving and can handle fast speeds without chatter.


----------



## Mr. Polonia

*custom x*

get the custom x if ur mostly into high speeeds. i purchased one this past season and i fell in love with its stability. i rode a burton air before that and to me, the custom is the rolls royce of carving. its even more forgiving when u land jumps. its not that poppy, but its still an awesome board. i believe they all come with the ICS but dont worry, if u want to get dif bindings besides burton, then the board comes with an adaptor pad that allows other bindings to fit into the ics.


----------



## jmacphee9

Mr. Polonia said:


> get the custom x if ur mostly into high speeeds. i purchased one this past season and i fell in love with its stability. i rode a burton air before that and to me, the custom is the rolls royce of carving. its even more forgiving when u land jumps. its not that poppy, but its still an awesome board. i believe they all come with the ICS but dont worry, if u want to get dif bindings besides burton, then the board comes with an adaptor pad that allows other bindings to fit into the ics.


they are made to fit burton bindings, im almost positive they do not fit rome or flow. not sure about other companies..


----------



## Guest

I've only ridden the Skate Banana for a few runs, but I have ridden a couple of the girls equivalent of the Skate Banana. I've spent a few days on the Gnu B Pro and B Street (both are btx and mtx like the skate banana). And they are super fun! 

Sure, the btx makes the board softer but it is really fun to ride in powder...even after the pow has gotten chopped up. I will admit that neither of them are quite as responsive as my Option (which is more of my all mountain-freeride board) and my Option is much less chattery at high speeds. I've also taken the btx+mtx boards off the groomers on hard-pack/icy days and the mtx makes a lot of difference. Edges held really well and the board didn't pull me into weird turns or anything (which was one of the things that I had worried about because of the mtx). I love my mtx+btx and wouldn't trade them in, that's for sure. They've definitely got a place in collection!


----------



## absoludicrous

from your description, i would go with a custom x. also depends on where you're riding. i ride a small mountain and it's pretty much all park. so i'd probably get the SB unless i venture out to the bigger mountains often. then i would get the CX.


----------



## Mr. Polonia

minimoise009 said:


> which would be better for mainly carving, going fast on groomers and some small jumps? is the btx/mtx system really that good



dont get the custom if ur lookin for mostly goin fast. Get the custom X. i purchased that board this season and its da shizzz. very stiff and forgiving. i was debating on getting the banana but its got that reverse camber and it might be like relearning snowboarding again from what i heard.


----------



## Guest

Mr. Polonia said:


> dont get the custom if ur lookin for mostly goin fast. Get the custom X. i purchased that board this season and its da shizzz. very stiff and forgiving. i was debating on getting the banana but its got that reverse camber and it might be like relearning snowboarding again from what i heard.


No, it won't be like re-learning. It still carves and turns the same way. There might be a *tiny* bit of difference when you are skating because it is the middle of the board which makes contact with the snow, but not when you are actually riding.


----------



## Guest

Mr. Polonia said:


> dont get the custom if ur lookin for mostly goin fast. Get the custom X. i purchased that board this season and its da shizzz. very stiff and forgiving. i was debating on getting the banana but its got that reverse camber and it might be like relearning snowboarding again from what i heard.


Custom is still a fast board.


----------



## Kapn.K

*BTX doesn't make it softer & there are stiffer banana boards.*

I'm 5'10"/2fiddy. I demo'd the 156 skate banana. They didn't have a 159. Either way, too flexy(for me at high speed). I demo'd a 159 TRS BTX the rest of the week. Much nicer for me. The BTX and MTX are great technologies. I ended up getting a Never Summer 163 Legacy R. NS's variocut didn't seem to grab the ice like the mtx did but I'm still very happy with it. When trying a banana, reverse camber, rocker(similar but different), you don't have to learn how to board all over again. You have to learn how your new board "drives" like any other board. Take the time to get to know it. The banana tech definitely made the board feel more forgiving. A couple times my technique was sloppy and I almost ate it but didn't. It let me know but didn't make me "pay". The magnatraction eliminates the "butt pucker" when you're screaming through a turn and hit that unexpected ice patch. I'm personally hoping for a 159 GNU park pickle to be released. I hear it's a little stiffer than the skate.


----------



## Guest

defenatley the custom

the Skae banana is a Park stick 
purely made for the rider who spends no time on plain runs and hits rite into the park
custom is a more all-in-one board


----------

